# Thread for WTF? Crimes...



## Little Wing (Jul 21, 2013)

*Cleveland cops look for more victims after 3 women found in bags*


holy crap.

Police will continue searching Sunday for more victims after three  bodies believed to be female were found in a house in suburban  Cleveland. A suspect who is a registered sex offender who has served  prison time was arrested in connection with the case.


----------



## Watson (Jul 21, 2013)

only my personal opinion............but sex offenders take more than life from their victims and deserve to be erased..........


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 21, 2013)

would be a perfect place to dispose of bodies if you weren't him too. not that i think it wasn't.


----------



## SheriV (Jul 21, 2013)

I only have the wtf news...cuz I missed where you said crimes

I was thinkin wtf to this yesterday

Family: Roller coaster ride became 'nightmare' - CNN.com


----------



## SheriV (Jul 21, 2013)

uhhhhhhh


Cops: Parents leave baby in car to shop at sex store | News - Home


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 21, 2013)

SheriV said:


> I only have the wtf news...cuz I missed where you said crimes
> 
> I was thinkin wtf to this yesterday
> 
> Family: Roller coaster ride became 'nightmare' - CNN.com



yea. the woman said she didn't think she was locked in right. wtf indeed.


----------



## SheriV (Jul 21, 2013)

I was thinking the worst part of it is, you just know its some kid working at the amusement park for like minimum wage for a summer job

my teenagers are idiots.....


----------



## OfficerFarva (Jul 21, 2013)

*Brutal Ukraine rape by policeman draws outrage over culture of corruption, impunity*





















It was an ordinary summer evening for 29-year-old Irina Krashkova, a single mother in this quiet farming town. After a day running errands, she went dancing with her girlfriends at the local bar.

As she walked home, she said, two policemen pulled up beside her. One was 1st Lt. Evhen Dryzhak ? a feared man about town, described by locals as a heavy drinker who beat and insulted townsfolk and forced them to pay his bar bills.

What happened next shattered Krashkova?s peaceful life, filled with days breeding ducks and playing checkers with her 12-year-old son Dimitry. The cops, Krashkova said, forced her into the car and drove her to the woods. There, with the help of a friend, they allegedly beat her so badly they fractured her skull. The officers then took turns raping her, Krashkova said.

The case brought attention to Ukrainians? growing outrage over the perceived impunity of officials and their powerful friends ? from lawmakers to businessmen to small-town cops. Reports of police abuse ranging from horrific violence to quiet bribery have risen sharply since the 2010 election of President Viktor Yanukovych. The opposition accuses him of moving Ukraine down an authoritarian path and trampling democratic institutions and the rule of law.

Even after Krashkova fingered Dryzhak as the leader of the attack, the burly officer continued to walk the streets of Vradiyevka for a week ? showing up at work and buying raspberries at the local market. He even interviewed witnesses in the case. The horror of the crime combined with years enduring abuse from Dryzhak and his fellow officers to send a current of rage through the town. Hundreds of residents stormed the police station in protest.

It was only then that Dryzhak was arrested. His alleged accomplices, police Lt. Dmitry Polishchuk and their friend, were detained soon after the attack. All three say they are innocent and refuse to testify.

Krashkova?s case bore shocking resemblance to one in Mykolaiv, the capital of the region that includes Vradiyevka. Last year, a young woman was raped, set on fire and died after two weeks in the hospital. Three suspects were detained, but one with powerful regional connections and his friend were quickly released. They were jailed again only after protests erupted across the country. One suspect has been sentenced to life, while two others received prison terms of 14-15 years.

Krashkova?s case, too, has become a national cause. Hundreds of activists rallied Thursday against police abuse and impunity in the center of Kiev and erected tents to maintain a round-the-clock protest. Some came on foot from Vradiyevka, a town some 330 kilometers (200 miles) south of the capital. But the protest was forcefully dispersed overnight by riot police and the tents were torn down. Several activists were detained.

Ukrainians say they are tired of seeing the powers-that-be, their kin and their cronies avoid punishment for crimes big and small ? from bribe-taking to ignoring traffic rules to committing rapes and murders. People complain that they are defenseless against the giant corrupt government machine, in which law enforcers and officials close ranks and cover up each other?s crimes.

From her hospital bed, Krashkova recently described the horror of the attack.

?They strangled me, they beat me and called me all kinds of names,? Krashkova said in a weak voice in a video interview with local media. Her face was swollen and bruised and her head was wrapped in a white bandage. ?Dryzhak raped me and asked Polishchuk, `Do you want to?? He said `yes? and raped me.?

The Associated Press does not generally identify victims of sexual assault, but makes an exception where the victim has publicly identified herself.

After the attack, the alleged rapists drove away but soon returned ? apparently to finish her off. They could not find her in the dark. After they left, Krashkova started walking ? taking a few steps, passing out, coming to, taking a few more steps. Eventually she reached a village and stumbled into a flour mill.

Manager Svitlana Chubko found Krashkova naked, covered in blood, hiding her private parts with a bunch of leaves, and clutching a pair of sandals.

?Her lip was hacked, you could see her teeth,? Chubko told The Associated Press. ?She was all covered in blood, her head was hacked, her face was swollen, she was all covered in bruises.?

While Polishchuk and the friend who drove the car sat in jail, Dryzhak remained free ? claiming he had been on duty at the police station that evening.

A week later, enraged residents stormed the police station, believing he was hiding inside. They threw rocks, smashed the windows with bats and hurled firebombs.

Serhiy Maksimenko, a local opposition activist, is convinced that the case would have been hushed up had it not been for the protest. That?s because Polishchuk is the nephew of a senior regional prosecutor and Dryzhak is closely connected to the top regional police official.

?I am 100 percent sure that had the people not risen up, this Dryzhak guy would have come out clean, he would be investigating this very case,? Maksimenko said. ?They would have scared her into keeping her mouth shut.?

Prosecutors investigating the police response said the deputy police chief tried to protect Dryzhak. They say he beat one of the two alleged accomplices to force him not to testify against Dryzhak, and that several policemen falsely testified that he was with them at the station all night. The police chief was fired, his deputy arrested and the policemen who gave false testimony are under investigation.

Some two weeks after the attack on Krashkova, business was running as usual at the Vradiyevka police station; the broken windows and doors had been replaced. Policemen showed no sign of remorse. One officer lamented that Vradiyevka was dragged through the mud on national television. Another mocked an Associated Press journalist for traveling from the capital Kiev, saying: ?Why, has something happened??

Valery Koba, the acting police chief, sought to strike an apologetic tone, saying that what happened was ?simply unacceptable,? but denied that it was characteristic of police impunity.

If Dryzhak and Polishchuk are found guilty, Koba said, it would be ?an exception rather than the rule, if you look at the police as a whole.?

Human rights groups have a different view. An April report by Amnesty International said that police abuse is rampant in Ukraine, while the authorities refuse to investigate and fight it. And a study by the global corruption watchdog Transparency International released last week said that nearly half of Ukrainians believe that corruption has increased significantly over the past few years.

?The reaction of Vradiyevka residents clearly demonstrates to what extent people don?t trust the current system of investigating and punishing crimes committed by government officials,? Amnesty said earlier this month.

Emboldened by media attention and a pledge by top government officials to bring order, Vradiyevka?s townsfolk have filed a raft of complaints against police abuse over the years. One man went on national television and accused police of torture to draw out a false confession. Another man said on the same TV show that police raped his wife, driving her insane. Authorities have not responded publicly to the televised complaints.

Lyudmyla Montian, 40, who worked with Krashkova at the grocery store, said residents fear that Vradiyevka would sink back into lawlessness once the Kiev investigators leave town. In the case of Oksana Makar, the dead rape victim from Mykolaiv, a senior police officer who was fired for allowing the release of the two suspects has been reinstated by the Interior Ministry.

?Everybody wants things to change,? Montian said. ?But will they change? People are not sure.?

Krashkova?s mother wept as she expressed her fear that the rapists would evade justice.

?How can the holy earth carry such beasts?? Maria Krashkova to the AP. ?Did I give birth to four children so that somebody could torture them??


Brutal Ukraine rape by policeman draws outrage over culture of corruption, impunity | National Post


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 21, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> *Brutal Ukraine rape by policeman draws outrage over culture of corruption, impunity*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He even interviewed witnesses in the case. unfucking real

careful or our little nazi will have some new heroes.


----------



## Watson (Jul 21, 2013)

docked upwards of 25,000 lambs growing up on a farm, first 5k with a knife before we changed over to the rubber ring method. In case anyone thinks this is bad, the option is fly strike and a painful death for the sheep.......

i dont see why its a problem to dock humans, should be mandatory for _*ALL*_ sex offenders, they can choose docking or being hung.........any 2nd attack? well option 1 is no longer available is it.....


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 21, 2013)

i think if you remove a rapist's cock he will just rape with a knife. impotent ones have done so.


----------



## Watson (Jul 21, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> i think if you remove a rapist's cock he will just rape with a knife. impotent ones have done so.



thats ok, we can also dock at the neck line ........


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 22, 2013)

Griffith said:


> thats ok, we can also dock at the neck line ........



i like how you think.


----------



## the_predator (Jul 22, 2013)

How about...fuck any second chances at all! If the victim lives through the ordeal she gets to kill attacker. If she is not up for it, then the husband, boyfriend, father, or even brother! If they are not up for it then send them my way. Any sexual abuse should be punished by death. Especially sexual crimes against children! To many sick fucks get second chances and strike again.


----------



## cube789 (Jul 23, 2013)

Griffith said:


> docked upwards of 25,000 lambs growing up on a farm, first 5k with a knife before we changed over to the rubber ring method. In case anyone thinks this is bad, the option is fly strike and a painful death for the sheep.......
> 
> i dont see why its a problem to dock humans, should be mandatory for _*ALL*_ sex offenders, they can choose docking or being hung.........any 2nd attack? well option 1 is no longer available is it.....



are we talking lambs tails or balls ?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 23, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> He even interviewed witnesses in the case. unfucking real
> 
> careful or our little nazi will have some new heroes.


...or make the cover of Rolling Stone...


----------



## Watson (Jul 23, 2013)

cube789 said:


> are we talking lambs tails or balls ?



both, the old man only bought stud rams, so males are docked to grow wool

i used to hate the knife method, but the rubber ring wasnt so bad, it will make lambs scream for about 15-20 mins then all is forgotten, they will be up and running and playing around


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 23, 2013)

a travesty


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 24, 2013)

Vinton County Woman Wants Possessions Back After Bank Tried To Repossess Wrong House | WBNS-10TV Columbus, Ohio

MCARTHUR, Ohio - An Vinton County woman is looking to get her belongings back after a bank incorrectly broke into her house and took them.

Katie Barnett says that the First National Bank in Wellston foreclosed on her house, even though it was not her bank.

?They repossessed my house on accident, thinking it was the house across the street,? Barnett said.

Barnett,  who had been away from the house for about two weeks, said she had to  crawl through the window of her own house in order to get in after she  used her own key that did not work. 

Some of the items in her house had been hauled away, others were sold, given away and trashed.

It  turns out the bank sent someone to repossess the house located across  the street from Barnett?s house, but by mistake broke into hers instead.



derp


----------



## SheriV (Jul 24, 2013)

yeah BOA did that very same thing a FEW times...in one of the instances freezing to death someones african grey parrot.


----------



## SupaSwole (Jul 24, 2013)

Happened 15 miles from my house . Guy was arrested 3 weeks ago. He was the guy who kept the stats for the baseball team at the Winona ms private school. He was giving the kids rides home after the practices and was putting a gun to their head and making them give him blow jobs. Did it to 13 boys. 2 brothers came forward then the others did... I would fucking kill this guy, but not quickly, he would feel the fear those boys felt 100 times more. He would beg me to kill him.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 25, 2013)

*New Evidence In Georgia Infant's Death Points To Parents, Not Two Black Teens*


Antonio Santiago Update: Gunshot residue found on slain Ga. baby's parents, report says - Crimesider - CBS News
​ 
Just days after Sherry West told police her 13 month old was shot and  killed by two black teens, West?s 21 year old daughter went to police  to tell them that she suspected her mother may have killed her infant  brother. Ashley Glassey told CBS News in March,  that her mother has serious mental health issues. These include a  diagnosis of bi-polar with accompanying schizophrenic tendencies. West  also talked with the media about how she was removed from her mother?s  care at the age of 8, because of abuse and neglect in the home.  Immediately after the shooting, Glassey said West began asking questions  about how long it would take her to collect the insurance money. West?s  daughter also told both media and police that her mother made  conflicting statements to her, regarding the child?s death - including  different stories about who was shot first. West?s inconsistencies and  suspicious behavior caused her own daughter to tell police and reporters  that she suspected her mother was not telling the truth about how the  infant was killed. CBS News reported several days later that police had  not followed up with Glassey, nor had they taken her statement. A  follow-up call by the press to the police, was never returned. On July 16[SUP]th[/SUP] further evidence was released to the public  that implicates the parents involvement in the child?s death. Police  tests immediately following the shooting revealed gun powder on  the hands of both Sherry West and the baby?s father, Louis Santiago.  Santiago claimed that he was nowhere near the scene of the shooting.  This evidence too, was withheld for months, until the defense attorney  in the case demanded that it be released in mid July.


Read more: New Evidence In Georgia Infant's Death Points To Parents, Not Two Black Teens -

wtf reporting more like it. 

​


----------



## charley (Jul 26, 2013)

*Brutal Ukraine rape by policeman draws outrage over culture of corruption, impunity*


..Thx , you reminded me just why I don't live in 'The Fucking Ukraine'.......


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 27, 2013)

Another setback for gun owners: brilliant Texas couple shoots and kills 7-year-old for trespassing - Tampa Bay Headlines | Examiner.com


----------



## SFW (Jul 27, 2013)

THE WEEKLY VICE: Man High On PCP Eats Son’s Eyeballs - Begins Chopping His Own Legs Off With An Ax


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 27, 2013)

i remember that story. fucking crazy.


----------



## SFW (Jul 27, 2013)

Google a rapper named "big lurch"

Sick what he did.

Pcp is not for the weakminded.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 27, 2013)

he's the guy that ate his friends face isn't he?


Antron Singleton aka "Big Lurch," an up-and-coming rapper from Texas,  was charged with murdering a Los Angeles woman in April, after a  detective's report showed there were teeth marks on her face and lungs,  which were torn from her chest, according to the Los Angeles Times. 
Due to the extreme nature of the crime, Singleton was being held without bail until his arraignment on June 13.
A medical examination conducted shortly after his arrest, found flesh in Singleton's stomach that wasn't his own.  
In  Compton Superior Court Wednesday, Los Angeles Detective Raymond  Jankowski said he found the body of the Tynisha Ysais, 21, Singleton's  alleged victim, in her apartment with her chest torn open.  Jankowski  also reported that he found a three-inch blade broken off in the  victim's shoulder blade and her lungs appeared to be chewed and torn. 
"Her chest was open, exposing internal organs," Jankowski told the Los Angeles Times.


----------



## SFW (Jul 27, 2013)

Have you Heard about a Maine Mom who was strangled with an length of christmas lights? They found her wrapped in the lights and mounted on a table like a christmas tree. There was a video nearby of her being forced to watch fart porn before she was strangled. Sick!


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 27, 2013)

lol. no i don't think that one has happened yet. 

todays weird shit is here.


Top 10 Shocking Documentaries - Listverse

The Killing Of America (1982) Uncut - YouTube


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 29, 2013)

‘It was like a firing squad’: Deputies shoot Florida man in his own front yard | The Raw Story

seriously, is it time to disarm cops?


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 29, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> ?It was like a firing squad?: Deputies shoot Florida man in his own front yard | The Raw Story
> 
> seriously, is it time to disarm cops?


I see a huge payday in this mans future, I'm sure more times than not the victim dies so theres no witness or person to sue the police


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 29, 2013)

the police need to really be held responsible like prison not just paying law suits.


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 29, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> the police need to really be held responsible like prison not just paying law suits.


true, but we still get stuck with the bill as taxpayers, for both prison and that winning lotto ticket


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 29, 2013)

yea well if they can't do the job right for the salary they need to go. some towns get rid of their pd and are glad they did. incompetent buffoons aren't doing anyone any good.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 9, 2013)

Florida man allegedly kills wife, posts photo of her body on Facebook - CNN.com


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 9, 2013)

Medina was described as a self-appointed neighbourhood watchman who  patrolled the area with a concealed gun, according to local residents.
"He walks around with a concealed gun, so he tries to be the neighborhood watch guy," neighbor Yoshi Dade told NBC Miami.
"He's always there late (at) night, and he's weird to me. He's always kind of looking around and trying to be a hero."

Check out all the latest News, Sport & Celeb gossip at Mirror.co.uk Derek Medina: Man shoots wife Jennifer Alfonso then posts picture of dead body on Facebook - Mirror Online 
Follow us: @DailyMirror on Twitter | DailyMirror on Facebook









​


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 9, 2013)

if a person's eyes tell you anything i'd guess he is telling the truth about her abusing him. he sure looks like something beat him down.


----------



## dogsoldier (Aug 9, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> if a person's eyes tell you anything i'd guess he is telling the truth about her abusing him. he sure looks like something beat him down.



Don't buy it.  If she was that psycho, he could have left, divorced her and never come back. He did before with her.  Take a swing at me not playing, I'm gone bitch. No reason to waste time on something like that.  Most of the time it is the guy who ends up in jail.


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 9, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> Medina was described as a self-appointed neighbourhood watchman who  patrolled the area with a concealed gun, according to local residents.
> "He walks around with a concealed gun, so he tries to be the neighborhood watch guy," neighbor Yoshi Dade told NBC Miami.
> "He's always there late (at) night, and he's weird to me. He's always kind of looking around and trying to be a hero."
> 
> ...


*Carl Spackler:* So I jump ship in Hong Kong and make my way over to Tibet, and I get on as a looper at a course over in the Himalayas. A looper, you know, a caddy, a looper, a jock. So, I tell them I'm a pro jock, and who do you think they give me? The Dalai Lama, himself. Twelfth son of the Lama. The flowing robes, the grace, bald... striking. So, I'm on the first tee with him. I give him the driver. He hauls off and whacks one -- big hitter, the Lama -- long, into a ten-thousand foot crevice, right at the base of this glacier. And do you know what the Lama says? Gunga galunga...gunga -- gunga galunga. So we finish the eighteenth and he's gonna stiff me. And I say, "Hey, Lama, hey, how about a little something, you know, for the effort, you know." And he says, "Oh, uh, there won't be any money, but when you die, on your deathbed, you will receive total consiousness." So I got that goin' for me, which is nice.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 9, 2013)

SheriV said:


> yeah BOA did that very same thing a FEW times...in one of the instances freezing to death someones african grey parrot.



man. that fucking sucks. birds like that are members of the family for more than 50 years in most cases...


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 9, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> *Carl Spackler:* So I jump ship in Hong Kong and make my way over to Tibet, and I get on as a looper at a course over in the Himalayas. A looper, you know, a caddy, a looper, a jock. So, I tell them I'm a pro jock, and who do you think they give me? The Dalai Lama, himself. Twelfth son of the Lama. The flowing robes, the grace, bald... striking. So, I'm on the first tee with him. I give him the driver. He hauls off and whacks one -- big hitter, the Lama -- long, into a ten-thousand foot crevice, right at the base of this glacier. And do you know what the Lama says? Gunga galunga...gunga -- gunga galunga. So we finish the eighteenth and he's gonna stiff me. And I say, "Hey, Lama, hey, how about a little something, you know, for the effort, you know." And he says, "Oh, uh, there won't be any money, but when you die, on your deathbed, you will receive total consiousness." So I got that goin' for me, which is nice.



so do you think he looks deeply sad or like he just realized how fucked he is?


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 9, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> so do you think he looks deeply sad or like he just realized how fucked he is?


more like half retarded and doesn't understand what the big deal is


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 9, 2013)

a lot of that going around these days. the similarities to zimmerman are odd. i thought hmmm he looks like gz. then reading the neighborhood watch hero thing was weird. 

i did know a guy who got beat to shit by his wife tho years ago. she even stabbed him in the back once during an argument and no he didn't beat her. it happens but who knows.


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 9, 2013)

I wonder if children who grow up with physical abuse often get miss diagnosed as retarded when the really suffer from dementia or a brain injury


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 10, 2013)

i used to work in a care facility for mentally disabled adult women. one of the women there was in her 60s. when she was a little girl she was found in a pen of pigs having been abandoned there by her parents days before when they moved...


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 10, 2013)

SFW said:


> THE WEEKLY VICE: Man High On PCP Eats Son?s Eyeballs - Begins Chopping His Own Legs Off With An Ax


my mom did pcp... I wonder who she ate


----------



## SFW (Aug 10, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> ​



He reminds me of Zimmerman with a hint of Colin Farrel. 

I wonder if anyone "Liked" the pics of his dead wife. Lol.


----------



## SFW (Aug 10, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> so do you think he looks deeply sad or like he just realized how fucked he is?



Both. 

Now Will you be writing him in prison and visiting? 

Seems You replaced your bleeding, pre-menopausal vag with a bleeding, liberal heart.


----------



## maniclion (Aug 10, 2013)

SheriV said:


> I only have the wtf news...cuz I missed where you said crimes
> 
> I was thinkin wtf to this yesterday
> 
> Family: Roller coaster ride became 'nightmare' - CNN.com



Wondering if she was too fat for the restraint to lock down properly...


Pretty sure another agency will be involved in the investigation, that'll be the insurance claims adjuster.


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 11, 2013)

maniclion said:


> Wondering if she was too fat for the restraint to lock down properly...
> 
> 
> Pretty sure another agency will be involved in the investigation, that'll be the insurance claims adjuster.


whatever happened to those baby fingers they found in the dumpster


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 11, 2013)

SFW said:


> Both.
> 
> Now Will you be writing him in prison and visiting?
> 
> Seems You replaced your bleeding, pre-menopausal vag with a bleeding, liberal heart.



if there's ever a weird crime involving women mugged for their bloody tampons i'm going to suspect you 

i think he looks like someone a mean woman could smack around in that pic. might be mildly retarded.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 11, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> whatever happened to those baby fingers they found in the dumpster



i remember reading the were actually from a monkey. not sure it's true.


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 11, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> i remember reading the were actually from a monkey. not sure it's true.


Small child's fingers found in Hawaii trash bin
 lab said it was from a girl 2-4 years old


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 14, 2013)

Police: Man accused of plotting to kill family says he was taking performance enhancers for horses | News - Home


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 15, 2013)

A Wisconsin man's arrest may have goat sex advocates bleating for their constitutional rights. What would PETA say about this?
Shaun Orris, a 41-year-old advocate of goat love, was arrested for disorderly conduct at a Waukesha area restaurant, where he wouldn't stop pestering patrons about their supposed constitutional right to intercourse with goats, reports Milwaukee's WITI-TV.
Don't be caught sitting on your constitutional right to boink goats, read on!
*Disorderly or Patriot?*
Police in Waukesha were dispatched to arrest our star-spangled goat-sex advocate about 2:45 in the morning last Thursday, when they found him "bloodied" and belligerent after being punted by the restaurant's owner for engaging customers in goat coitus debate, reports _Waukesha NOW_.
Orris continued to proclaim his constitutional rights to authorities as they escorted him to the hospital, even though this sexual pioneer's "rights" conflict with Wisconsin law.
It's important to note, however, that the Wisconsin warrior for the Constitution has only been charged for his concealed pocket knife and disorderly conduct, and not his unwavering support of goat/human relations.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 15, 2013)

maine had some guy name bugle that married his dog. his own father tried to beat him rto death with a crowbar that's how it came to attention of the police. 

https://www.goofball.com/news/News_Bizarre_Son_Nearly_Killed_for_Failure_to_Tame_His_Bestiality


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 15, 2013)

Police find 3 kids and a dog inside car trunk | Local & Regional | Seattle News, Weather, Sports, Breaking News | KOMO News


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 15, 2013)

Turns out Phillip Buble isn't a one dog man. In a TSG interview Monday--click here  for a creepy MP3 excerpt--the animal lover explained that heal so has a  soft spot for an 86-pound German shepherd named Duke. But wife Lady,  Buble noted, still remains his main squeeze.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 18, 2013)

ABC News Investigations of the Year: TSA Thefts - ABC News

Since its inception, the Transportation Security Administration has had  to fire nearly 400 of its own employees for allegedly stealing from  passengers and in September, ABC News caught one of the alleged thieves  and tracked the suspect to his home to ask some pointed questions. 

ABC News Tracks Missing iPad To Florida Home of TSA Officer - ABC News


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 18, 2013)

Very sad world we live in. I don't think it has to be this way.


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 19, 2013)

^^^ jfc


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 20, 2013)

the mother asked her adult daughter the same day when she thought she'd get the insurance money. the daughter thinks the mother did it. New Evidence Suggests the Black Teens Accused of Shooting White Baby Were NOT Involved! | Political Blind Spot

Immediately after the shooting, Glassey said West began asking  questions about how long it would take her to collect the insurance  money. West?s daughter also told both media and police that her mother  made conflicting statements to her, regarding the child?s death  - including different stories about who was shot first. West?s  inconsistencies and suspicious behavior caused her own daughter to tell  police and reporters that she suspected her mother was not telling the  truth about how the infant was killed. CBS News reported several days  later that police had not followed up with Glassey, nor had they taken  her statement. A follow-up call by the press to the police, was never  returned.
 In fact, both the father and mother of baby Santiago, had gunshot  residue on them the day their son was killed, according to the state?s  forensic report obtained by CBS affiliate WTEV.
 While the fact that Sherry West, the baby?s mother, was also shot  during her son?s killing could explain why residue was found on her, it  is unclear how or why the baby?s father, Louis Santiago, would have been  exposed to gunshot residue.
 A conclusion from the state forensic report says, ?This supports the  possibility that [Louis Santiago] discharged a firearm, was in close  proximity to a firearm upon discharge, or came into contact with an item  whose surface bears GSR [gunshot residue].?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 20, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> the mother asked her adult daughter the same day when she thought she'd get the insurance money. the daughter thinks the mother did it. New Evidence Suggests the Black Teens Accused of Shooting White Baby Were NOT Involved! | Political Blind Spot
> 
> Immediately after the shooting, Glassey said West began asking  questions about how long it would take her to collect the insurance  money. West?s daughter also told both media and police that her mother  made conflicting statements to her, regarding the child?s death  - including different stories about who was shot first. West?s  inconsistencies and suspicious behavior caused her own daughter to tell  police and reporters that she suspected her mother was not telling the  truth about how the infant was killed. CBS News reported several days  later that police had not followed up with Glassey, nor had they taken  her statement. A follow-up call by the press to the police, was never  returned.
> In fact, both the father and mother of baby Santiago, had gunshot  residue on them the day their son was killed, according to the state?s  forensic report obtained by CBS affiliate WTEV.
> ...



^^^ JFC, really?


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 20, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> the mother asked her adult daughter the same day when she thought she'd get the insurance money. the daughter thinks the mother did it. New Evidence Suggests the Black Teens Accused of Shooting White Baby Were NOT Involved! | Political Blind Spot
> 
> Immediately after the shooting, Glassey said West began asking  questions about how long it would take her to collect the insurance  money. West?s daughter also told both media and police that her mother  made conflicting statements to her, regarding the child?s death  - including different stories about who was shot first. West?s  inconsistencies and suspicious behavior caused her own daughter to tell  police and reporters that she suspected her mother was not telling the  truth about how the infant was killed. CBS News reported several days  later that police had not followed up with Glassey, nor had they taken  her statement. A follow-up call by the press to the police, was never  returned.
> In fact, both the father and mother of baby Santiago, had gunshot  residue on them the day their son was killed, according to the state?s  forensic report obtained by CBS affiliate WTEV.
> ...


as if the story couldn't get any worse. didn't the police check her hands for powder. seems like standard police procedure to eliminate her as a suspect first. I wonder what evidence they have against the boys that made them move so quick to arrest them?


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 20, 2013)

if you cold hearted enough to shoot a baby in the face, why wouldn't you shoot the mother in the face? I'm inclined to believe the father did it as daughter suspects, and if that's the cause if I was the daughter I would be hiding out cause they may have insurance on me too


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 21, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> the mother asked her adult daughter the same day when she thought she'd get the insurance money. the daughter thinks the mother did it. New Evidence Suggests the Black Teens Accused of Shooting White Baby Were NOT Involved! | Political Blind Spot
> 
> Immediately after the shooting, Glassey said West began asking  questions about how long it would take her to collect the insurance  money. West?s daughter also told both media and police that her mother  made conflicting statements to her, regarding the child?s death  - including different stories about who was shot first. West?s  inconsistencies and suspicious behavior caused her own daughter to tell  police and reporters that she suspected her mother was not telling the  truth about how the infant was killed. CBS News reported several days  later that police had not followed up with Glassey, nor had they taken  her statement. A follow-up call by the press to the police, was never  returned.
> In fact, both the father and mother of baby Santiago, had gunshot  residue on them the day their son was killed, according to the state?s  forensic report obtained by CBS affiliate WTEV.
> ...


looks like the black kids did shoot the baby in the face. How is this not bigger than trayvon martins case? Brunswick Baby Murder: Parents on the defense|Action News - Jacksonville News, Weather & Sports - ActionNewsJax.com


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 21, 2013)

if the boys didn't do it they'd be screaming it from the roof tops. seems to me the boys have been silent. was very chilling to hear the mom ask about money so soon tho.


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 21, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> if the boys didn't do it they'd be screaming it from the roof tops. seems to me the boys have been silent. was very chilling to hear the mom ask about money so soon tho.


its was only 5000 my guess is for funeral and 5k wont cover all expenses


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 21, 2013)

didn't realize it till my mom died but my stepdad said they wouldn't take the body till they got paid. he was in shock and not thinking about money but seems kinda odd n cold. i figured they did everything then you pay the tab.


----------



## SheriV (Aug 21, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> didn't realize it till my mom died but my stepdad said they wouldn't take the body till they got paid. he was in shock and not thinking about money but seems kinda odd n cold. i figured they did everything then you pay the tab.




this is how it was when my step father, my nieces and my cousins passed away...all unexpectedly.

They dealt with the funeral arrangements first then collected the money. All different funeral homes too as this is all different parts of my family.
They usually help the family out by taking the paperwork and filing all of the documentation for the family as well. For the three I was present for the question of life insurance was broached by the funeral director and in each instance the family had 30 days to pay or interest would be added to it.

I've never heard of a home not collecting a body until payment was made first.


that story ruined my day more than a little bit.


----------



## SheriV (Aug 21, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> I wonder if children who grow up with physical abuse often get miss diagnosed as retarded when the really suffer from dementia or a brain injury


 
my ex husbands sister is retarded from being thrown against the wall by their father as an infant...from what I understand of the story she was only days old.
He has scars on his head from skull fractures sustained from being hit on the head with a framing hammer for playing with matches at 4 years old.


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 21, 2013)

SheriV said:


> my ex husbands sister is retarded from being thrown against the wall by their father as an infant...from what I understand of the story she was only days old.
> He has scars on his head from skull fractures sustained from being hit on the head with a framing hammer for playing with matches at 4 years old.


I got hit on the forehead with a hammer, oddly it didn't hurt but I totally lost my mind when I saw all the blood pouring down my face I was convinced my brain was hanging out and I was gonna die. I got 3 stitches, and was sent on my way. It was an accident my dad was on his back swing and I walked into it


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 21, 2013)

SheriV said:


> my ex husbands sister is retarded from being thrown against the wall by their father as an infant...from what I understand of the story she was only days old.
> He has scars on his head from skull fractures sustained from being hit on the head with a framing hammer for playing with matches at 4 years old.


I often wonder with young children doctors really cant assess their mental state we watch for the little milestones like reaching for food, but there are so many abused children it would seem all too common for abuse to cause a serious brain injury with young children


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 21, 2013)

SheriV said:


> this is how it was when my step father, my nieces and my cousins passed away...all unexpectedly.
> 
> They dealt with the funeral arrangements first then collected the money. All different funeral homes too as this is all different parts of my family.
> They usually help the family out by taking the paperwork and filing all of the documentation for the family as well. For the three I was present for the question of life insurance was broached by the funeral director and in each instance the family had 30 days to pay or interest would be added to it.
> ...



she wanted to be cremated and requested no funeral so maybe that makes a difference. i was shocked when he told me. i think this was the place. Direct Cremation of Maine my stepdad is an asshole tightwad by the way. maybe they knew that.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 21, 2013)

my mom accidentally hit me with a hammer when i was little so i put some clothes in a paper bag and walked up the road to my grandmothers. when she died one of the things i brought home was this little plate she bought because it reminded her of that.


----------

